

Ask HN: Share Your Linkedin Profiles - taphangum

I've never really been a huge fan of linkedin. Mainly due to the fact that i'd never given it the time of day.<p>After playing around with it a little bit this weekend though, i see how it could be useful.<p>I'd like to connect with fellow hn'ers who are on it and present the opportunity for anyone else who'd like to share their profiles to do so.<p>So.. Let's Connect!<p>Here's mine: http://uk.linkedin.com/in/tapha<p>Cheers!<p>Tapha<p>EDIT: Please make your link clickable.
======
kirpekar
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/kirpekar>

Open networker, will accept all invitations

------
mfrye
<http://linkedin.com/in/michaelfryedeveloper>

------
mindcrime
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/philliprhodes>

------
danest
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/urrutia>

------
taphangum
Clickable: <http://uk.linkedin.com/in/tapha>

------
gobhi
<http://ca.linkedin.com/in/gobhi>

------
veb
<http://nz.linkedin.com/in/mikeeem>

